# In need of computer help



## yonnie (27 March 2010)

hello guys,

wonder if somebody can help out with a computer problem I have.

I take part in the auction sometimes when ASX trading starts and you got to be really fast if something changes.

for that moment I would like to have my IB trading platform open and the Comsec website in a small size in the corner on my laptop and refresh prices continuously for the lastest. I prefer not to have a second screen.

how do I reset the full Comsec website to a small size?

thanks for any help


----------



## Bolle (27 March 2010)

double-click the title bar might do it.


----------



## yonnie (28 March 2010)

hey bolle, thanks for your help

title bar is that the bar with tools, print, home etc in it?

double clicked on it and got a tab, typed in Comsec in the address bar and connected to Comsec, but still I cant resize this tab.

am I doing something wrong?


----------



## Whiskers (28 March 2010)

The very top, usually blue in Windows, where the minimise , restore down and close buttons are.


----------



## newbie trader (28 March 2010)

Blue bar (in top left has the internet symbol followed by the name of the website your on i.e Aussie Stock Forums - Reply to Topic - Mozilla Firefox. Then on the right of the blue bar it has the minimize, restore down and close buttons) double click 

N.T


----------



## yonnie (28 March 2010)

thank you bolle, whiskers and nt for your help.......got it now, excellent.

I did notice that if I delete that small window and I go on the internet again the new window will be in the same size as that small window.

is there anything I can do to avoid that or will everything turn to normal once I turn off the computer?


----------



## yonnie (28 March 2010)

oh, I think I got it; just double click on the title bar again aye.......
thanks


----------



## newbie trader (28 March 2010)

When the small screen comes up again hover your mouse over one of the corners of the page and you'll see a line with two arrows at either end then drag the corner of the page to fill up the screen. This will then mean your 'restore down' screen will be this size.

N.T


----------



## yonnie (28 March 2010)

thanks NT, will try it out........much appreciated


----------



## cutz (29 May 2010)

Can someone tell me the differences between Java SE 6 32 bit and 64 bit for mac.

The default 64 bit messes around with one of my trading apps, reverting to 32 bit resolves the issue.


----------

